# Spinning - Ashford Country Spinner 2



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am just wondering if anyone has one of these wheels and if so, what do you think about it? I am asking because my plan is to buy one more wheel and I want one with the huge orifice for spinning the large coils and other artyarns. Thanks.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Is the Country Spinner's orifice bigger than the one on the Traditional/Traveller's jumbo flyer?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

nittineedles said:


> Is the Country Spinner's orifice bigger than the one on the Traditional/Traveller's jumbo flyer?


I was thinking along the same lines. I believe it is, I shall have to check in my spinning books. I think that most wheels would have a jumbo flyer.

ETA

There is a difference in the size of the orifice. There is also a difference in the capacity of the bobbins.

The Country spinner 2 has a huge 27mm - 1 1/16" flyer orifice for really thick yarns. New 3 speed bobbin with easy 3, 4 & 5:1 ratios and capacity of up to 1kg 2.2lb.
The jumbo flyer has a smaller Orifice - 15mm(5/8in) - Bobbin capacity 100gm(3-4ozs)

ASHFORD COUNTRY SPINNER 2 - NATURAL
$845.00
This is a specialist wheel designed to spin extra bulky yarn used in rug weaving and chunky knitting or for plying bulk.

COUNTRY SPINNER 2
For big yarns
Huge capacity bobbin
Double treadle
Large orifice
Spin thick novelty yarns
This is a specialist wheel designed to spin extra bulky yarn used in rug weaving and chunky knitting or for plying bulk quantities. The orifice is extra large. The ball bearings and double treadle allows for an easy start and treadling. The slow drive ratios and sensitive leather flyer brake system are ideal for creating unique novelty yarns.
Specifications
New 3 speed bobbin with easy 3, 4 & 5:1 ratios and capacity of up to 1kg 2.2lb.
New polyurethane con-rod joints for smooth heal & toe treadling.
Wider spaced treadle boards.
Arched rails and factory assembled sides are easily assembled with bolts and barrel nuts.
New maintenance free Polyurethane hinges for smooth & effortless treadling.
Soft leather brake band and sensitive tension adjustment.
Huge 27mm - 1 1/16" flyer orifice for really thick yarns.
Provision for plying from 2 bobbins.
New nylon universal bearings for the con rod.
Natural finish
Included accessories:Built in Lazy Kate, 3 speed country spinner bobbins, Learn to spin booklet.

Basic Jumbo Flyer Unit

The large bobbin and orifice allow spinning chunky and novelty yarns or production spinning and plying. Includes the maid upright with large 19mm(3/4in) orifice bearing, jumbo flyer and 1 jumbo bobbin. Very quick and easy to fit â just swap the maid upright bearing.
For Traditional and Traveller wheels.

specifications

Orifice 15mm(5/8in)
Bobbin capacity 100gm(3-4ozs)
Ratios 4.5, 7.5, 9.5, 13.5

Included accessories:
1 jumbo bobbin, threading hook and instructions
Drive band â to replace existing drive band
Brake band and 2 tension springs â to replace existing brake band
Jumbo bush â to insert when spinning fine yarns
Reducer bush - so you can use your standard flyer without changing the bearing.
Jumbo hooks â for chunky yarn


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought Basic Jumbo Flyer Unit It is my Christmas gift from DH I can't wait for it to come. I could not afford another wheel and I love big red she takes care of me. But you will love the wheel I had a chance to try one at the fair this summer it is like a caddy smooth ride.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

nittineedles said:


> Is the Country Spinner's orifice bigger than the one on the Traditional/Traveller's jumbo flyer?


I am assuming you mean the jumbo flyer for the Ashford traditional? Yes, it is. I have the jumbo for the traditional and it is ok but I want to do the very large artyarn and they will not go through the orifice. When I plied my thick and thin, I was hand winding the bobbin to get the thick parts through. The bobbin holds two pounds of yarn. Just thinking about it makes my heart flutter. Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I was thinking along the same lines. I believe it is, I shall have to check in my spinning books. I think that most wheels would have a jumbo flyer.
> 
> ETA
> 
> ...


Just look at that wheel and read those specs.....my heart starts to soar at the thought. Thanks for posting the picture. And I called the dealer in my area and unfinished, it is $715.00. Now, I just need to get the money. Just a small hurdle. Lol


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Just look at that wheel and read those specs.....my heart starts to soar at the thought. Thanks for posting the picture. And I called the dealer in my area and unfinished, it is $715.00. Now, I just need to get the money. Just a small hurdle. Lol


The difference in the price is due to the value of the Australian $ compared to the US $. This would explain why the wheel appears to be cheaper in the USA than it is in Australia, which is only a stone's throw from the Land of the Long White Cloud, the home of Ashford Spinning Wheels.

My price of $845.00 was in Australian dollars and the equivalent in US dollars would be $US 629.95. Your price would be in US $, and $US715 would be $AU 959.08.

Have you checked on EBay for a second hand Country Spinner.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Face book may have them to. Will go and look.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

UrbanGypZ (youtube Watched this one today and it was very good and she gave a lot of info.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> The difference in the price is due to the value of the Australian $ compared to the US $. This would explain why the wheel appears to be cheaper in the USA than it is in Australia, which is only a stone's throw from the Land of the Long White Cloud, the home of Ashford Spinning Wheels.
> 
> My price of $845.00 was in Australian dollars and the equivalent in US dollars would be $US 629.95. Your price would be in US $, and $US715 would be $AU 959.08.
> 
> Have you checked on EBay for a second hand Country Spinner.


The $715 is also unfinished. Finished is over $850. I will go with unfinished. I have not checked eBay. I will.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> UrbanGypZ (youtube Watched this one today and it was very good and she gave a lot of info.


Thanks....will check it out.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You should also check out facebook there is a section there just for fiber equipment lots of good stuff. I'll take a look.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> You should also check out facebook there is a section there just for fiber equipment lots of good stuff. I'll take a look.


I check there every day. I saw a luet for a nice price but
I never see anything in my area. Will keep looking.


----------

